# Wahoo Advice... Are they worth targeting?



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

Is anyone willing to share some useful advice on catching wahoo off Alabama coast? I have spent many hours over three trips trolling for wahoo anywhere from 12 to 20 miles out (70 - 100 ft depth). I have fished over structure, around oil rigs, and around bait balls... I have used 15" squid skirts, 7-8" feathers, and even spoons behind 16 to 20 ounce trolling leads. Given my equipment, I am limited to top effective speed of 14 mph. All I've ended up with is some small king and some nice bonito. Fun, but not my target.

Am I wasting my time... should I not target? Is that far enough out for wahoo? Is July & August the wrong months? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Although they are sometimes caught near shore, I dont think you are going out far enough to target them. id say start around 30 miles and work south


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Give the areas you have been fishing and I'm sure that someone with experience over your way will steer you in the right direction which most likely will be deeper water.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bamajdk said:


> Is anyone willing to share some useful advice on catching wahoo off Alabama coast? I have spent many hours over three trips trolling for wahoo anywhere from 12 to 20 miles out (70 - 100 ft depth). I have fished over structure, around oil rigs, and around bait balls... I have used 15" squid skirts, 7-8" feathers, and even spoons behind 16 to 20 ounce trolling leads. Given my equipment, I am limited to top effective speed of 14 mph. All I've ended up with is some small king and some nice bonito. Fun, but not my target.
> 
> Am I wasting my time... should I not target? Is that far enough out for wahoo? Is July & August the wrong months? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You'll have to head for some deeper better looking water around here... head towards the nipple area out of p-cola pass.. also July/August isn't a good time for them here... seems when the water is closer to about 70 degrees is when they are here in numbers and BIG hoos... more like march/april


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

*That's what I was afraid of...!*

Well, I was afraid of that. I kept hearing that you may need to fish at the "edge" for any shot at wahoo. I don't mind going, but my brother (fishing partner) won't go that far out (we have a 2012 21ft Sea Hunt). 

Oh well, so much for wishful thinking of wahoo inside 20 miles! Guess I need a new fishing partner!!

Thank you for your replies. That helps tremendously... if nothing else saves me from wasting a good day on the water!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Look, if you get a good push of clean water, they will be on the Edge. Heck, they will be on the beach. You have to know where the Gulf Stream and it's Gyres are to know how close the fish are. Directly south of Navarre is the closest point to Blue Water. Fourteen knots is plenty fast even for the high speed lures. A lot of people that I have been talking to lately, seem to think that you HAVE TO troll fast or super fast for Wahoo and it's just not true. I 've caught them with dead bait, dead stopped. If you really want to know the best way to catch them for sure. Get some small Hardtails and slow troll them around the rigs or out in the Blue Water along the Sargasso lines. Try some Black and Red colors. 

Stick with it. Your boat is plenty big enough on the right days. Let me know how you do.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just to put an exclamation point on things. Someone just posted a 107 pound Wahoo caught 12 miles south of Orange Beach. I rest my case.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wasting a good day on the water?! Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bamajdk said:


> Well, I was afraid of that. I kept hearing that you may need to fish at the "edge" for any shot at wahoo. I don't mind going, but my brother (fishing partner) won't go that far out (we have a 2012 21ft Sea Hunt).
> 
> Oh well, so much for wishful thinking of wahoo inside 20 miles! Guess I need a new fishing partner!!
> 
> Thank you for your replies. That helps tremendously... if nothing else saves me from wasting a good day on the water!



If I were you and you really want a wahoo, I would focus on live baiting in areas where you typically catch king mackerel and any live bottom area you know of. There have been quite a few wahoo caught out of Destin this year within 5 miles of the beach doing just that. If you are limited in how far you can go, that will be your best bet.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

*This just in!*



panhandleslim said:


> Just to put an exclamation point on things. Someone just posted a 107 pound Wahoo caught 12 miles south of Orange Beach. I rest my case.


You took the words outta my mouth


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

To the last few replies, I guess that answers some of my questions. I should basically not expect or target Wahoo, as I should just be prepared when fishing for other species like King when I am closer in.

But if I do want to target specifically wahoo, I need to hit deeper water.

Again, thanks for all the replies and help.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We use mostly ballyhoo on surface trolling rigs. But the summer months are real slow. Oh, and be optimistic

Team WAHOO
_*W*eekend *A*nglers *H*ooked on *O*ffshore *O*ptimism_


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah alot of misinformed information in this post.. these hots months will push wahoo closer inshore all summer long.. I would troll around 5 to 6 knots with a trolling lead.. you will need at least a 50wd to be successful.. I have a proven wahoo set up i have used and caught many fish off of.. it is basically.. using a 50wd with mono.. attach a clip tied with a bimini twist.. then crimp wire on both sides of the trolling lead.. then run a 20ft 200lb shock leader.. then attach your 7-8ft.. wired trolling lure.. like a tremble or an islander/ballyhoo combo.. I have less some technical specifics out.. wish i could locate a picture of this proven set up I mimicked from an old florida sportsman issue.. it works great though! caught plenty of YFT and Wahoo from it..


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

karma said:


> yeah alot of misinformed information in this post.. these hots months will push wahoo closer inshore all summer long.. I would troll around 5 to 6 knots with a trolling lead.. you will need at least a 50wd to be successful.. I have a proven wahoo set up i have used and caught many fish off of.. it is basically.. using a 50wd with mono.. attach a clip tied with a bimini twist.. then crimp wire on both sides of the trolling lead.. then run a 20ft 200lb shock leader.. then attach your 7-8ft.. wired trolling lure.. like a tremble or an islander/ballyhoo combo.. I have less some technical specifics out.. wish i could locate a picture of this proven set up I mimicked from an old florida sportsman issue.. it works great though! caught plenty of YFT and Wahoo from it..




Curious... Why would wahoo come nearer to shore in hotter months? I was always led to believe the opposite?? 

As for your rig, very nice. I've always been a believer in long mono leaders, even for king.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bamajdk said:


> Curious... Why would wahoo come nearer to shore in hotter months? I was always led to believe the opposite??
> 
> 
> 
> As for your rig, very nice. I've always been a believer in long mono leaders, even for king.



I've caught tons of hoo's on heavy mono... Caught 5 one trip on a black bart san sal candy... No weight and pulled WTFB... The skirt was completely gone after the last fish hit it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are plenty of Wahoo caught every season out of OB within 20 miles. I caught several last year within this distance just by opportunity without actually targeting them. If you put in the time with the right technique, there's no doubt you would score with more Hoos.

I read a post above recommending live baiting and agree this would be a solid approach to targeting nearshore Wahoo. Having the right baits and focusing on the right structure is the next step. Instead of running towards the rigs and such SW of the pass, I would go more easterly, fishing live bottom areas and larger artificial structures. I have picked up bonus Wahoo over areas like the Trylser Grounds and Dutch Banks on drift lines intended for kings and whatever. Even hard-hit, larger spots like the Allen and Perdido Pass Bridge rubble have produced Wahoo. The main thing they all have in common is large quantities of bait. If the water is 68 and above and there is bait, there's a chance a Hoo can be there. For baits, Live Threadfin and such will work, but then you will have a ton of KIngs and others to deal with. Stick with big baits like larger Hardtails, small Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel and Vermillion Snapper. 

Pulling a spread will take plenty of fish in that range too. If you want, elaborate more on what you're pulling. Not just lures, but rigging and such too.

If it were me and I wanted Wahoo inside of 20 miles, I'd pull five lines and stick with time tested Hoo catchers:

Flat lines- Braid Little Speedy or smaller Yo-Zuri Bonito. No skirts, just plugs to get a little deeper. 

Riggers or forward gunwale mounts- Ilander/ballyhoo combos or 7-9in jetheads

Shotgun- a small to mid sized bird with a daisy chain behind it being chased by an Ilander. If only I had a dollar for every Wahoo I've caught on this setup........my wife and I could eat an expensive dinner or such but you get the point.

Just my .02


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Wahoo are many times caught as by catch while trolling for other fishes. I too use the Braid little Speedy and other hard baits when targeting Wahoo but most of the time we catch them in our regular trolling spread of Ballyhoo/Islanders. 

We caught 5 one day on the Braid hard baits only on the way out until we got past the edge. One the way back in with some Tuna we caught 2 more in the same area just past the Oriskany. You just never know..!

I have never stopped and heavily chummed as for Tuna but that's something I want to try b/c I have heard that does work.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

when the Mahi start showing inshore (at the piers and yaks are getting them) the wahoo are around too. not in huge numbers but they are around.


----------



## Gscuba (Jul 10, 2014)

I fished with a professional from S Florida and a 7 knot troll works fine and produces nice Wahoo but he found that trolling at 15 got fewer fish but much larger Wahoo. I understood that as the water cools, the Tuna and Mahi, including Wahoo move further south into deeper water. My 2 cents


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Gscuba said:


> I understood that as the water cools, the Tuna and Mahi, including Wahoo move further south into deeper water. My 2 cents


You couldn't be further from the truth. The mahi leave the gulf, no doubt floating down the loop current and then onto Bahamas or wherever they disappear to during the winter. But we always enjoy a fantastic wahoo bite into December VERY close to Pensacola, west all the way over to Louisiana. The biggest tuna of the year come in and get behind the shrimpers working in 200-600 feet of water.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

CWW has SPOKEN. Verily, it is true.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bamajdk said:


> Well, I was afraid of that. I kept hearing that you may need to fish at the "edge" for any shot at wahoo. I don't mind going, but my brother (fishing partner) won't go that far out (we have a 2012 21ft Sea Hunt).
> 
> Oh well, so much for wishful thinking of wahoo inside 20 miles! Guess I need a new fishing partner!!
> 
> Thank you for your replies. That helps tremendously... if nothing else saves me from wasting a good day on the water!


A member on here name captain davey takes his 21 ft center console to the real deal oil rigs for over nighters. 
On the right day, you can take your 21 anywhere you want. 
Wind makes all the difference. If the wind is light all day, then your good to go how far you want. 
.
.
.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> A member on here name captain davey takes his 21 ft center console to the real deal oil rigs for over nighters.
> On the right day, you can take your 21 anywhere you want.
> Wind makes all the difference. If the wind is light all day, then your good to go how far you want.
> .
> ...


One 21ft boat is not the same as another 21ft boat. I'd like the specs laid out well in advance before I committed to an overnighter on anything under 25'


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

In the spring and fall, we anchor up on the 29th edge in 180 feet of water and chum like crazy. Keep live baits out the back and send some down from 30 - 60 feet. You will most likely catch wahoo. We have been using this method for 35 years it is almost like clockwork. You will also catch blackfins and you can bottom fish for grouper, mingos, and aj's as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Look, if weedlines form well and push in, the Wahoo are going to be following the small Dolphins and hardtails that are on those lines. You may find a bunch in as close as 12 to 15 miles. Sometimes closer. Live bait is the hot ticket but if they are looking to feed, will hit dead baits with a little bit of dark color (red and black-my favorite) added.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 to live-bait trolling around structure in blue water. Weed lines, rigs doesn't matter-live bait trolling will catch them when lures fail to. I've also had my pleasant wahoo fishing interrupted by a few rude marlin while trolling hardtail for wahoo. 

High speed trolling is nice for covering a lot of water for those days where you just can't find a weedline. But once I catch a fish I always liked to deploy live baits and troll back over the area. Make sure you have a good downrigger (preferably 2) and get the baits down deep.


----------

